# lexapro and panic disorder



## shimmercoconut (Jul 8, 2011)

Does anyone take lexapro?I was prescribed it and I am nervous about taking it, what side effects did you have on it? Anyone else have panic attacks or panic disorder?


----------



## SweetJoy (Jul 8, 2011)

I took Lexapro (in Canada it's called Cipralex but it's the exact same thing) for about a year, I've only just switched to Effexor XR because the Cipralex was no longer giving me any results.

  	You probably won't like hearing this but I did gain some weight on Lexapro, but I honestly didn't care because IT WORKED.  It took care of my symptoms and I could finally get back to a semi-normal life.  The other prevalent side effect for me was that I was really sleepy, but that went away after a couple of weeks.

  	I was really nervous at first as well, but my anxiety was to the point that I would have tried anything, and it was really exciting when I realized what a difference the medication was making.  Of course it won't fix everything, but for me it made enough of a difference that I could get back on track.  Keep in mind that if you don't like it, you can always switch to something else or stop it entirely (though DO NOT stop it all at once and on your own, that's really dangerous to do with anti-depressants).

  	Good luck!


----------



## shimmercoconut (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks for your response, I think my cousin took the same medication. I don't mind the weight gain but my dr. told me it might make me more anxious at first and if you're not getting sleep it can agitate that. I am not getting the best sleep...was this fast acting or did it take a while to work?


----------



## SweetJoy (Jul 9, 2011)

It took a little while for me, I don't remember exactly but I think about 4 weeks, which is also the time it took for the side effects to subside. I think most SSRI medications have to be given some time to kick in, so unless the side effects are unbearable you just have to keep taking it until it's been long enough and you can evaluate the results.


----------



## Meisje (Jul 9, 2011)

I would also like to point out that you have to be careful taking dairy too close to your medication. It's best if you don't take any two hours before or after the pill to be safe. I usually only wait an hour and a bit, but if you eat something like a lot of ice cream before taking your pill it won't work.

  	I don't know why doctors don't tell people this.


----------



## SweetJoy (Jul 9, 2011)

I've never heard of that! :shock:  I take my med in the morning with my cereal and I've never had a problem but I'll be sure to ask my doctor next time I see her!


----------



## Meisje (Jul 9, 2011)

I take something in the evening and if I have dairy too close to it, it simply does not work.


----------

